# Ded Bees on landing board.



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Warm day here for Michigan, and a lot of rain. Checked the hives and find a lot of dead bees on the landing board. I figure they wanted to go on cleansing flights and the cold rain got to them. It's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Might the bees have been cleaning out the dead bees from the hive? We got down to 10 below the other day, and you are further north than we are. I had a dozen dead bees against the entrance reducer, and I figured the cold killed them, but that the entrance reducer made it hard for the bees to keep the hive corpse-free.

It could be you lost some bees to the cold, but when it warmed up the living bees could not take the dead bees entirely away from the hive entrance because the weather was bad.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A number of bees do not live thru the winter and they most times will fall down on the bottom boards. If it is cold rainy and windy like yesterday 12-26-16 the burial bees can not remove them from the hive but if it is warm enough like yesterday a record high but rain in my area they will push them out the entrance where some will fall off the bottom board but some will remain.

 Al


----------

